# Range vent in new exposed fastener metal roof



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

I am roofing a 16x80 mobile home. They toik a attic vent and placed it over the range vent pipe. I bought a boot for it but I think I will have to extend the pipe and also what will I use to cap the vent? 


I can't seem to geyan answer to this problem. 

Help


----------



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

I have pictures if that would help. My metal is being picked up tomorrow so Iam in a mess really.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Greg Shubert said:


> I have pictures if that would help. My metal is being picked up tomorrow so Iam in a mess really.


 lets see your pictures and get this fixed were burning daylight...:laughing:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No clue what your trying to say so please send some pictures.
Yes we know you need extentions and caps but not likly anyone here knows what you have exactly unless we can see it.


----------



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g434/gregshubert63/rangehood3.jpg


----------



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

Pic work? They just put a attic vent over pipe. Wont work with ribs on metal


----------



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

Asked my metal guy and he sold me a boot but it has to have a cap


----------



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

And it gets very quiet... Lol


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Greg Shubert said:


> Asked my metal guy and he sold me a boot but it has to have a cap


do you have a picture of the boot he sold you...I really think your going to need b-vent with a roof flashing storm collar and top....not sure about the roof your installing may need special fittings?????


----------



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

No. I dont have a pic of the boot. Its just a boot that has a malleable strip around base for forming over ridges and cuts out to the diameter needed


----------



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

Is just an exposed fastener 3' panels. Has ribs and flats


----------



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

Is just common roofing for this area. Don't know the specific name


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

will the pipe come up through it above roof...if so you still need a storm collar for the pipe being used and a top to match...can't help if don't know what iam looking at...sorry daylight gone..


----------



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

I know I dont have time to order special stuff


----------



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

What daylight. I sent pics. Is just stubbed up above roof and they put a typical box attic vent over it. What is a storm collar?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Greg Shubert said:


> What daylight. I sent pics. Is just stubbed up above roof and they put a typical box attic vent over it. What is a storm collar?


 thats not the issue i can see that ...the problem is your new roof...what type of flashing is needed for the pipe to exit roof ..this boot the metal guy sold you....just what is it Iam not a mind reader..my guess nobody else is either....wait for some other takers...


----------



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

The only boots I have ever seen sold for metal roofing. They are rubber with a bendable strip along the bottom that you form around the ridges and flats of the roofing. It is stepped on top and you cut it to the diameter needed


----------



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

AAs for a mind reader.. I think I would have went to another site for that. Im an electrician not a roofer.


----------



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

AAs for flashing... I've seen a hundred of these roofs put on. No one flashes anything. They BOOT them


----------



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

Guess an electrician and a plumber dont make very good roofers


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to want to hear it but the pipe extentions, proper rain cap, and cap, PVC you will need to extend the sewer vents and all the roof boots should have been figured out, bought and on site before starting the roof. Not a whole lot of places may stock what your going to need.
If that pipe for the vent is round then you need a mushroom cap.
A rain cap is a piece that goes arounfd the pipe to devert the rain from running down the side of the pipe and getting in under the roof boot.
Metal roof takes a special type of boot a good one will have a metal band around the outside where the screws go. HD and Lowes do not sell them.
http://www.bestmaterials.com/silicone-pipe-flashing-boot-684.html
http://www.nextag.com/roof-vent-cap/compare-html


----------



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

I have the boots you are talking about. I also have the stuff for the pvc. Just not the range hood. No one can tell me exactly what I need. I guess I can go get on a roof tomorrow and look.... Hopefully


----------



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

I mean every hillbilly within miles has done it. Can't be a huge deal.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

So is you plan to just install the metal roofing directly over this shingled roof?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Greg Shubert said:


> AAs for flashing... I've seen a hundred of these roofs put on. No one flashes anything. They BOOT them


 you call it a boot i call it a flashing same thing..... the problem remains you don't have the proper boot that you need.....


----------



## Greg Shubert (Jan 4, 2012)

ben's plumbing said:


> you call it a boot i call it a flashing same thing..... the problem remains you don't have the proper boot that you need.....


What do i need then? 

I have the boots that have the metal ring around the base. Just no way to cap it.. 

And no. I am taking shingles off and new underlayment. Said I was a hillbilly not stupid.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

you were told what you need bring pipe up through roof....put YOUR BOOT ON IT....what is the issue..the top... what type of pipe are you using to extend exhaust pipe...then you get the top to match.....did we miss something...


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Can't find any pictures so will try to describe it.
That vent needs to come off and you should have a pipe underneath it. You need to match up to that and add an extension to it. Shoot for at least 18" above the roofdeck. You can also get a china cap to mount on top of the new pipe but don't put it on yet. 

Install the metal roof, cutting around the pipe doesn't need to be perfect but the base of your flashing (odds are it's a masterflash or oatey, unless it's grey then it's probably a dektite) needs to cover the entire hole. Once roof is installed, Install the flashing with a small bead of urethane caulk (NOT SILICONE) forming it neatly to the contour of the roof. Press snugly on all crotches and install a screw within 5/8" of the crotch. Fasten the rest of the boot approx every 1 1/2" snugging the screws until the boot compresses under it. DO Not overdrive them. It's best to hose clamp and caulk the top of the boot to the pipe. If you don't have one big enough join two together. 

Now install your china cap or whatever cap you got on the top of the new pipe and you are done.

Hope this helps

BTW hope your pipe does not span two ribs or you will end up with a dam behind the pipe. Then it gets much more difficult.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this the style roofing your installing?
http://www.unioncorrugating.com/5v.html


----------

